# Looking fo some help...Spraying lacquer



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Hey Guys..I need some help on spraying a guitar...I have always used French Polish but found that it doesn't offer the protection I need for a well used guitar...Scratches easily and is easily affected by sweaty hands....I have been talking to a guy who works in an Auto repair shop and is willing to give it a try...He wants some info on the supplies and how its applied...I plan on using Mohawk Lacquer...Can someone point me to some good info or offer some advice..Thanks ,Larry


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Easy... grainfill bla bla .

Two GOOD coats of sealer. Than sand. Then I usually start laying it on. I have done as many has three heavy coats in a day... You could push a little more... but you run the danger of not letting it set up enough. Do that for a couple of days... I am sure that AJ would do it in a day .. ha ha .... Remind the the sprayer as long as there is no junk in the lacquer life's cool/ You polishing it on a month or so is what gets it shiny...

Mohawk is pretty good stuff .. so cut 10 to 15% .. higher side of that is humid or are having problems laying it down. 

What's ya painting... another one of those Newfie masterpieces?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

But if your going " Thin Skin" don't spray sooo much ... 
This is before polishing .. and maybe on the heavy side


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Yes I put more lacquer on on a day than most... but remember I am using a post catalyzed (two component lacquer with an acid catalyst) lacquer, and not straight air dry nitrocellulose.

The material I use will still cure 100% when applied in a thicker coat. Nitrocellulose, which cures soley by the evaporation of the carrier solvent - will take AGES (well, months) to cure if you apply too many coats too quickly, as the skin that forms over the top will slow the evaporation of the earlier coats.

The best advice I can give, having sprayed a lot of NC lacquer as well is this:

- thin the lacquer out just enough to get a good spray pattern from your gun. Make sure you are using a gun with fluid cap/tip suitable for a fairly thin paint like NC, and not something for a thicker material like primer or latex.

- once you get a good spray pattern, get used to applying a thin, wet coat and LEAVE it. Dont try and get a heavier coating of material on, you will just make a mess.

- use a few coats (thin as well) of lacquer sealer. Buff with 240 to 320 between coats. switch to the lacquer. Apply a coat and let it dry for an hour. Dont try to put more than say 3 or 4 thin (THIN) coats a day or a couple heavier ones.

- once you build up the finish, you will have to let it cure for a few weeks to a month before you can wet sand and rub out the finish. You get to know when its ready by experience, but if a finish is too fresh you will actually melt it (turn it liquid again) with the heat of buffing.

Most finishing is really a matter of trial and error. There are so many techniques, and different ways to achieve the same end result - you need to get a system that works for you and stick with it.

AJC


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Agreed...Very nice looking guitar..Love to have a finish like that on my guitars also...
AJ..If I use a grain filler and seal with Shellac (French Polish) do I need still need a lacquer sealer?
Thanks for the info guys...That's what I was looking for ....
Here is the guitar I'm looking at doing the finish on...Its a Small Jumbo...THanks again, Larry


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

No you wont. Lacquer sealers are basically just lacquer that has some powder similar to talc added, and usually a little higher solids content. The sealer is just used on wood to fill the grain quicker while the sterate powder also aids in making sanding the sealer easier (without gumming up the paper as quickly).

If you are using something else to seal the wood, as long as it is compatible with the lacquer overcoat, then you are good to go.

My lacquer is "self sealing" - meaning it in itself is a good sealer so I dont use a separate sanding sealer.

AJC


----------

